# newly single .. need some advise please :)



## trailrunner

hey ladies hope your all having a nice easter hols :) 

i have recently split from my husband, he is army so we live in army housing. We have 90 days to leave property (husband will go in to the single block) but i will need to find somewhere for me & 2 boys. I cant afford a deposit & 1st month rent to go private so will be applying for council housing. 
any advise from those that have had to apply? 

thankyou


----------



## Rags

Hi, I'm sorry things aren't going smoothly for you and your family at the moment. I don't know how things work, sorry, it's not a situation I've been in. Does the base you are on have a welfare officer that you can speak with? I understand you might not want to involve anyone there but they may know a way to help out. I also wondered if you might get the answer by posting on one of the FAMILY forums, I think a lot of people look in on that area. 
Good luck.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi,

Is there nobody on the camp that can help you in these circumstances and advise? I'm sure there was once ... 

Will you separated husband not help with expenses for the benefit of his children?

x


----------

